# Ivermectin



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

What's the youngest age of a cockatiel chick that I can treat with ivermectin?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Threads are NOT to be bumped, please refrain from doing so.

Why would you be giving a bird ivermectin?


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone? Please


----------



## Foobzy (Jun 6, 2016)

I would avoid using drugs like this for your bird unless prescribed by a vet. I think people aren't answering because they simply don't know the answer. It's not a drug (often) used for birds. If your chick has some kind of parasite I would take it to an avain specialist/vet and go with their solution. I know it may be expensive but you don't know the effects of treating a bird yourself and it could cause devastating implications. I hope everything goes OK? 

If it's a case of you want to prevent a bird from getting parasites in the first place there are special mite sprays made especially for birds you can get at your local pet store that are pretty inexpensive. I would definitely consider that instead. I hope this helps? 

All the best,
-Foobzy-


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The only thing I know Ivermectin is used to treat is mange and heartworms and that's only in dogs. Why would you be giving the bird this?


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I know ivermectin is sold on birdcare company online at a low dose 0.05% for birds , it's to treat mites , one spot on the back of neck between shoulder blades , BUT I WOULD CONTACT AN AVIAN vet before I gave it to my birds especially a young bird I would want an avian vet to diagnose and treat my birds , hope this helps


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry dose should say 0.01% not 0.05%


----------



## Schubird (Jun 12, 2015)

I googled it because I haven't heard of it (plus I'm looking up the name of an antibiotic my bird was prescribed, different story), and I found this: 

"Never, ever use any human medication on or in birds or dogs and cats for that matter. Birds have to be examined and diagnosed as to what kind of parasite this is by an Avian Vet ONLY. The Ivermectin is very dangerous for birds, so I cannot understand WHY that would have been prescribed. Ivermectin is for internal parasites, not external ones."


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Ivermectin and its derivatives are given to birds in very dilute doses to treat both internal and external parasites, very commonly given to birds for mites. But you need a prescription for it so your best bet is to take you birds to an avian vet who can diagnose if they need it and prescribe the prober dosage for it. It is used as a spot on dosage placed on the skin between the shoulders or back of the neck. It is absorbed into the skin and can very easily be overdosed if you do not know what you are doing.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've treated budgies and cockatiels with no problems before so was just wondering about treating chicks. I'm on a budgerigar page woth professional and long term show breeders etc that also use it as often as required


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

devilangel09 said:


> I've treated budgies and cockatiels with no problems before so was just wondering about treating chicks. I'm on a budgerigar page woth professional and long term show breeders etc that also use it as often as required


This may just be me, but I would never, _ever_, give my dogs or bird (or even myself) medication unless absolutely necessary. Medication is not generally healthy unless needed and can even be harmful (maybe not immediately but in the long run) when unecessarily taken. 

If you are worried that something is wrong with your tiel, go see an avian specialist, like the others said (not just a regular vet as they do not know enough about birds to prescribe medication imo). Otherwise don't treat your bird. As the others have mentioned it is very dangerous and a very bad idea to treat your bird without consulting an avian vet. That would be like self-diagnosing, which has been known to kill people. 

I don't mean to judge you or point you out for wrongdoing, but please please don't treat your birds with anything unless instructed to by an avian specialist, even if others have said it's okay. It's so, sooo easy for something to go wrong and result in permanent damage (especially in the case of an overdose, which I imagine would be all too easy in a species such as birds).


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't give it to chicks. Domesticated birds don't normally have mites or worms or anything like that unless kept outside. I have never had a bird with any of those things. They're not like dogs who get them frequently.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> I wouldn't give it to chicks. Domesticated birds don't normally have mites or worms or anything like that unless kept outside. I have never had a bird with any of those things. They're not like dogs who get them frequently.


Its used quite commonly for scaly face mites... however I also would want a proper diagnosis and dosage before treating


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Its used quite commonly for scaly face mites... however I also would want a proper diagnosis and dosage before treating


Yes and for dogs it's used for demodex. But it's also contraindicated in collie breeds because it's deadly, so I'd be worried about giving it without a prescription from a doctor. 

Why do you want to give it to the chicks?


----------

